# RUSTY snowboard anyone heard of it



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Rusty made boards in the late 90's. I think they only did for a year or two before quiting. Are you planning to keep the board?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah i think im gonna keep it for a season to see if i like it, do you know if they were anygood?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It's definitely mid to late 90's and Rusty is mostly a clothing company but I believe they also make/made surfboards. Depending on what you're looking for out of it you should be fine to ride it. Don't expect anything special though.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, rusty is a surf, clothing and possibly even a longboard company now


----------



## silentuproar (Jan 12, 2011)

Rusty actually made boards in the late 90s for 2 seasons before abandoning the snowboard business to focus back on surfboards. The boards themselves were made by mervin, the same people that make the Lib Tech, Gnu etc boards so they are quality. Of course the technology in the board is over 10 years old now.

These are actually somewhat hard to come by as they were released in limited quantities. There are two styles the mono-hill and tri-hull.

Scott


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Put it on the wall and display it!


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> Put it on the wall and display it!


^ I agree with this guy


----------



## Jana Hughes (Jul 15, 2018)

I have one. Trying to price it so I can sell it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Gave a cheerleader a rusty fish hook back in high school...............


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jana Hughes said:


> I have one. Trying to price it so I can sell it.


I also have several other ancient threads gathering dust that I'm looking to shift if you or anyone else is interested?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Gave a cheerleader a rusty fish hook back in high school...............


And in return she played your rusty trombone.
Bwa ha ha ha 


Jana, is it the tri-hull one?


TT


----------



## 8OO8s (Jan 14, 2020)

Jana Hughes said:


> I have one. Trying to price it so I can sell it.


Did you ever find a price? I have one I bought back in 99. Its wall art at best right now. Was pretty bouncy back then.


----------

